# AEC - Space Operations?



## GHG (25 May 2016)

Hey All!

Quick question - I've seen it mentioned on these boards (as well as very briefly on the AEC recruiting page) but I was wondering if anyone had any information on the Space Operations side of things in regards to an AEC?  From what I've seen, postings seem to be extremely limited and responsibilities right now are mainly monitoring satellites, assisting with GPS etc. but I don't know if that's the extent of it or if there are other operations going on as well. 

I understand that you don't really have a choice (just a preference   ) between doing the VFR/IFR or Weapons as an AEC but if someone wanted to get involved in the Space Operations responsibilities, would that be doing IFR? Or Weapons? Or maybe not even AEC but another trade like ACSO?

Any and all additional info is appreciated - space is just plain cool and being able to work in a related capacity would be amazing - thanks!


----------



## Jorkapp (1 Jun 2016)

Space operations for AEC is a "second tour" - all manner of AEC are eligible to be posted into a space ops position, regardless of background. You'll have to train and do your first tour as ATC or AWC, but after that tour, any AEC is eligible for space ops.

My experience with space ops is limited, but I believe there are two major tasks with space ops: manning the ballistic missile early warning sites, and space object monitoring, both of which are largely done alongside with the USAF. Space object monitoring is, in a nutshell, tracking space based objects and ensuring friendly space assets do not collide with them.


----------



## Zoomie (1 Jun 2016)

AFAIK it's not just limited to the AEC trade - I've met some ACSO types that have been posted OUTCAN to Denver (not C Springs).


----------



## formerguard (30 Aug 2016)

While not an 'AEC'-specific job (Air Ops & CELE) the AEC occupation manages & staffs the majority of the billets. The two 1-year remote positions (Thule Greenland & Clear, AK) flip between CELE(Air) & AEC. These are normally - but not always - followed by a posting to Colorado Springs space elements or Vandenberg AFB (training squadron, OSS & Cdn Space Det HQ). BMEWS sites such as Cape Cod & Cavalier ND are also possibilities, and the Cdn Space Ops Center (CanSpOC) in Ottawa, DG Space for staff & an officer position in North Bay.


----------



## dimsum (30 Aug 2016)

formerguard said:
			
		

> While not an 'AEC'-specific job (Air Ops & CELE) the AEC occupation manages & staffs the majority of the billets. The two 1-year remote positions (Thule Greenland & Clear, AK) flip between CELE(Air) & AEC. These are normally - but not always - followed by a posting to Colorado Springs space elements or Vandenberg AFB (training squadron, OSS & Cdn Space Det HQ). BMEWS sites such as Cape Cod & Cavalier ND are also possibilities, and the Cdn Space Ops Center (CanSpOC) in Ottawa, DG Space for staff & an officer position in North Bay.



Thule or Clear?  No thanks.   :cold:


----------



## Dire Markhour (2 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Thule or Clear?  No thanks.   :cold:



I know right? why not CFS Alert?


----------

